# Love Pets Show Peterborough



## DougalsDen (Oct 4, 2010)

Not sure of this is the correct forum but just wanted to let you all know that there is a Pet Event in the East of England Show Ground (Peterborough) at the end of November.

It is for Cats, Dogs and Small furries.

Link here for more info

We will be there so maybe get to meet some of you in person


----------

